# Hobby 750GEL LCD TV Required



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

We are looking for an LCD TV for our 750GEL but have found that a 15" model with stand is just too tall for the built-in shelf.
Has anyone any ideas please?
Thanks
Rex and Denise


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Rex and Denise,

Two options spring to mind:

1. 14"
2. Buy a 15" and put it on a hinged bracket so it folds flat.

I take it the cupboard you have is above the fridge? I have seen two of the 750's one which I owned for a short time where the tv came out during travelling because the little knurled nut was not screwed down fully. Be careful!

Regards

Chris


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

not sure where the tv space is in a hobby 750gel,but this is what i
have done in my hobby 650fse.

you can turn tv round to view from either front,or bed at rear.

regards
karl


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*LCD TV Reqd*

Hiya folks,
Ta for your replies, The TV shelf is opposite the fridge between the kitchen and the lounge.
Have not spotted 14" size TV`s in any stores but feel the idea with the wall bracket will be more suitable, also will give us space for the freeview box! Thanks again.
Rex


----------



## TrevorandSue (Aug 31, 2005)

rexos said:


> We are looking for an LCD TV for our 750GEL but have found that a 15" model with stand is just too tall for the built-in shelf.
> Has anyone any ideas please?
> Thanks
> Rex and Denise


Have you considered running PC/TV software on a laptop (total cost £20), you can use the laptop for all computing things, logging your travels, storing pictures, planning your route and watching TV saving lots of space, reply if you require more details.


----------



## 103147 (Feb 25, 2007)

*tv location in hobby 750*

Hi, we had a similar problem in our hobby. i found the tv too high when it was in situ. We mounted it on a pole in the lounge. Have a look at picture, tv is much easier to see, and the pole matches the one in kitchen area.
If you would like more details just let me know. It really was quite simple. 
regards
Ian


----------

